# I may not say much but when I do...



## GrannyNOT (Aug 17, 2012)

1zv4440003952040xx


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

**** YOU


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... Trolling account?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Seriously.... that's some great intel you have but... @#$%@#$^&^@#$%


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

how the hell did you get that angle?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ya know Dan - it appears that you have pissed off a "granny bomber". I mean - I don't know for sure... but simple deduction should tell you that people who bomb like grannies... well maybe they don't exactly bomb like grannies; take kindly to allegations that they bomb like grannies; use intel not like grannies and just maybe - like I said I don't know for sure... just might retaliate --- ummm --- not like grannies??? :dunno:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

We're posting pictures of members houses now?

WTF


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ya know Dan - it appears that you have pissed off a "granny bomber". I mean - I don't know for sure... but simple deduction should tell you that people who bomb like grannies... well maybe they don't exactly bomb like grannies; take kindly to allegations that they bomb like grannies; use intel not like grannies and just maybe - like I said I don't know for sure... just might retaliate --- ummm --- not like grannies??? :dunno:


I agree, there's something to be said about young blood, they are strong, eager, and ready to go. Though they can make mistakes, and burn out quickly. The grumpy old man strength runs deep in me. I'm in for the long haul. I may not get the first blood, though I will get the last.



gosh said:


> We're posting pictures of members houses now?
> 
> WTF


yea and it's a weird angle.... That's why I'm like wtf, was this dude in one of those copters circling around my house recently taking pictures.....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

gosh said:


> We're posting pictures of members houses now?
> 
> WTF


some peoples...... that's WTF!!!! :drama:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gosh said:


> We're posting pictures of members houses now?
> 
> WTF


Nothing new. Seen a few google maps sattelite view photos of homes before. Was the target of one myself... However the photo was not recognized. Had to go back after opening the bomb and go, "Oh yeah! That is my place..."


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Go Granny Go! LOL!! :ss


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHA this is funny ... would be even funnier if it was air dropped with Grannies panties as a parachute.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Go, granny, go!


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Now this is Classic...:rockon:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Somehow it seems curious that Dan of all people would respond first to this post....

Did you have a premonition? :spy:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Johnny Rock said:


> Somehow it seems curious that Dan of all people would respond first to this post....
> 
> Did you have a premonition? :spy:


I felt a need to check "new posts" and was like, oh cool, a new post... saw my house, and was like...wtf is this....


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

Bing Maps has an option for Bird's Eye View, pretty neat :dude:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ya know Dan - it appears that you have pissed off a "granny bomber". I mean - I don't know for sure... but simple deduction should tell you that people who bomb like grannies... well maybe they don't exactly bomb like grannies; take kindly to allegations that they bomb like grannies; use intel not like grannies and just maybe - like I said I don't know for sure... just might retaliate --- ummm --- not like grannies??? :dunno:


Someone go hit shawn, he's skipping again.
Or he forgot to take his meds this morning... poor old fella


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Judging as how the image had no data and most phones and Digital cameras leave a EXIF data trail I'm gonna say this is from Bing maps or maybe google earth.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I got some recon in tonight... SHAWN....


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Random granny poster followed by random Dan post 2 mins later. Me not so smart, but me know fishy when me smell something fishy.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Well...this is most definitely interesting...most interesting.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

m00chness said:


> Random granny poster followed by random Dan post 2 mins later. Me not so smart, but me know fishy when me smell something fishy.


Been playing at the pier again?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe it's just home-baked cookies or something. :hungry: :noidea:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

m00chness said:


> Random granny poster followed by random Dan post 2 mins later. Me not so smart, but me know fishy when me smell something fishy.


If Dan did in fact bomb himself...he may have slipped off the deep end. At this point it would be better to just let him drown. BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm a man, and when I bomb myself, I do it with my own name, not a made up one. Now bombing others, that's another story.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Dan if you're going to bomb yourself don't pay for shipping...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:banana::banana:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

E Dogg said:


> :banana::banana:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

hardcz said:


> I'm a man, and when I bomb myself, I do it with my own name, not a made up one. Now bombing others, that's another story.


When people couldn't figure out who the herfabomber was, they just assumed I bombed myself. Once the package arrives, you'll be able to see how good they are at masking their identity.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

cigar noob said:


> when people couldn't figure out who the herfabomber was, they just assumed i bombed myself. Once the package arrives, you'll be able to see how good they are at masking their identity.


what do you know man!!! Spill it!!!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I was just saying it doesn't have to be you because of the curiously timed response to this... but now I'm starting to question that! hahahah.... actually I was just saying there may be a return address or a revealing note. We don't know how secret this "granny" is until you inspect the ordinance.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:

Well done Granny


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

In for whatever the f*** this is  opcorn:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

hardcz said:


> I got some recon in tonight... SHAWN....


I have no idea what you are referring to... DAN....


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

So many conspiracies...so little time.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Maybe it's just home-baked cookies or something. :hungry: :noidea:


Old hard candy .... a few moth balls mixed in by accident and a sweater thats too small and arms are different sizes


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

not sure why you guys are working your brains so hard. It doesn't seem all that hard to figure out. But then again, maybe I'm just smarter than you ound:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I say it's Prof Chaos... Oh wait he isn't real. 

Hmmm probably shawn then


----------



## GrannyNOT (Aug 17, 2012)

Type: Package
Weight: 13.00 lbs

08/23/2012 4:31 A.M. Out For Delivery


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

GrannyNOT said:


> Type: Package
> Weight: 13.00 lbs
> 
> 08/23/2012 4:31 A.M. Out For Delivery


what the deuce!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

13 lbs. = Biiiiig badda BOOM! Good luck grumpy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

GrannyNOT said:


> Type: Package
> Weight: 13.00 lbs
> 
> 08/23/2012 4:31 A.M. Out For Delivery


*HA!*


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

< Thinks all this mystery bombing is kinda silly. Man up..or granny up, whatever the case may be.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Delivered On:
Thursday, 08/23/2012 at 6:12 P.M. 

Left At:
Porch


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

After being paranoid all day, looks like I'm not the target.... this guy is good at giving misinformation. May the good Lord have mercy on the soul who receives this.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

hardcz said:


> After being paranoid all day, looks like I'm not the target.... this guy is good at giving misinformation. May the good Lord have mercy on the soul who receives this.


yep....that's what i thought, dan bombed himself and got caught so he quietly picked the box up and carried it inside like nothing happened....nothing to see here people, carry on.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

WHAT..THE...FU..&*&**[email protected]#$

Just showed up....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^:biglaugh:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

hardcz said:


> WHAT..THE...FU..&*&**[email protected]#$
> 
> Just showed up....


Must be at a loss for words...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll give out some info... apparently granny is more than one person. I only know one of these people. If you'd like to know...well I'm sure we can come to an agreement.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)




----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Didn't happen...i'm sure of it!!!!!!!! Dan you're so funny, haha er ha yeah thats it


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Tagged cause I gotta see this... Heh.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Cigar Noob said:


>


You didn't look hard enough bro.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315304-grannynot-gives-me-some-balls.html


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Not sure how you guys missed this one. It was testicular! I mean spectacular! Actually... it was both. :lol:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315304-grannynot-gives-me-some-balls.html

Edit: Oops, I was a little slow.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

AStateJB said:


> Edit: Oops, I was a little slow.


Wouldn't be the first time :hungry:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I didn't look at all, figured it would be in this thread. I'll go check it out.


----------

